# TC29 Wont Start



## Bwilliams58 (Sep 14, 2015)

I'll try to make this quick but electrical problems never seems to be quick. Using tractor, shut it off, came back next day and it ground battery down but wouldn't start. Let it set and tried again but ran battery totally down. Charged the battery overnight and tried again and wouldn't even turn...nothing. Checked battery with meter and shows good. I'm thinking starter but understand there are so many safety switches on these things so I'm not sure. Is there a way to at least rule out the starter?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Bwilliams58,

Greetings from the tractor forum.

Your TC29 tractor is a Shibaura (Japan) built tractor. Shibaura tractors have a reputation of being difficult starting, especially in cooler weather. You have to use the glow plugs every time. Once they are started, they run fine. Make sure the glow plugs are working, and give them more heating time in colder weather before cranking. 

You also need a strong battery for starting. Cranking speed is important with a diesel. Sloooow cranking speed causes too much compression loss and starting problems. Your battery may be too old, or you may you may have dirty connections. Clean the battery terminal connections, starter connections, and especially the ground connections. 

The final consideration is fuel supply. Have you changed the fuel filter lately? Don't forget to purge the air out of it if you do change it.


----------



## Bwilliams58 (Sep 14, 2015)

Had complete service just a couple months ago (fluid and filters) and a brand new battery. Connections good but I'm going to install new ones. Have ordered new starter. If that doesn't do it then I'll be looking at and replacing these safety switches. Seems like something new every day!


----------

